# Code P069E



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Causes for this code, *P069E*, may include:

Faulty fuel pump controller or PCM
Open fuel pump control module voltage supply circuit
Bad or tripped fuel pump voltage shutoff (inertia) switch
PCM failure
PCM programming error
Read more at: P069E Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

On a gas Eco, a malfunction of the grille shutters will set that code.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

I've had that code on my 2014 Cruze diesel. It was related to the grille shutters


----------

